# Stress Test



## ShooterMS (26. April 2004)

Kennt sich jemand mit dem Web Application Stress Tool aus? Wie teste ich am besten die Zugriffszeiten auf einem Webserver? Gibt es dazu irgendwo ne Anleitung? Und welche Informationen in der Auswertung sind wirklich wichtig?
Gibt es bessere kostenlose Tools?

Danke


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. April 2004)

Apsend
Bezugsquelle: http://www.elxsi.de/download.html
Lizenz:
Plattform:

Blast
Bezugsquelle: http://www.foundstone.com/rdlabs/proddesc/blast.html
Lizenz: kostenlos
Plattform: Win32

TCP Stress-Test-Tool
NTOMax
Bezugsquelle: http://www.foundstone.com/rdlabs/proddesc/ntomax.html
Lizenz: kostenlos
Plattform: Win32
Ein stress test tool von Foundstone, welches über Scripte Server-Stress-Tests durchführt (um beispielsweise DoS-Angriffspunkte zu finden).

QALoad
Bezugsquelle: http://www.compuware.com/products/qacenter/qaload/detail.htm
Lizenz: kommerzielles Produkt
Plattform:
Das kommerzielle Produkt QALoad von CompuwareCorporation simuliert Last wie sie normalerweise von hunderten von Benutzern verursacht würde. Unterstützte Technologien sind z.B. ADO, DB2 UDB, Oracle, Sybase, SQL Server, ODBC, CORBA, TUXEDO, Windows Sockets, MS Exchange, Oracle Applications, SAP R/3, PeopleSoft, TTP, SSL, Digital Certificates, IIOP, FTP

QARun
Bezugsquelle: http://www.compuware.com/products/qacenter/qarun/detail.htm
Lizenz: kommerzielles Produkt
Plattform:

SendIP
Bezugsquelle: http://www.earth.li/projectpurple/progs/sendip.html
Lizenz: GNU Public Licence
Plattform: Unix/Linux
Ein Linux-Kommandozeilen Tool zum Erstellen von RIP, TCP, UDP, ICMP Paketen
UDPflood
Bezugsquelle: http://www.foundstone.com/rdlabs/proddesc/udpflood.html
Lizenz: kostenlos
Plattform: Win32

Web Application Stress tool
Bezugsquelle: http://webtool.rte.microsoft.com/default.htm
Lizenz: frei
Plattform: Win32
Das Web Application Stress tool von Microsoft

Webstress
Beuzugsquelle: http://www.paessler.com/tools/WebStress/webstress.htm
Lizenz: kommerzielles Produkt
Plattform: Win32
Ein kommerzielles Produkt von Paessler für Webserver-Stress-Tests.


Quelle: http://helpdesk.rus.uni-stuttgart.de/~rustomfi/Netzwerke/stress/


----------

